# Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl



## kleinefische (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch Rat. Ich habe leider in keinem Forum etwas zu dem Thema gefunden.
Unser Teich hat ca. 4000 Liter, 15 kleine Goldies und Schubukin. Leider fressen mir die Fische immer wieder die Unterwasserpflanzen kahl. Selbst die Seerose wird nicht verschont. Ich hatte Anfang April 5 verschiedene Unterwasserpflanzen in den Teich gebracht. Überlebt hat nur eine (Grasart)
Alles andere, was Blätter hat, ist perdue:? Ich habe gelesen, dass man ins Aquarium Salatblätter oder Gurken geben kann, damit die Fische sich nicht an den Pflanzen vergreifen. Gilt das auch für den Teich?  Übrigens wachsen auch die Pflanzen im Uferbereich nur spärlich.
Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, denn mir fehlen im Teich dadurch ja auch wichtige Sauerstoffspender.
Grüße von hier
Sabine


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Sabine,

ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, das kleine Goldfische deine Pflanzen u.a. auch Seerosen abfressen.

Wenn es danach gehen würde, so dürfte ich keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich haben. Bei mir wächst alles üppig und vermehrt sich auch. Die Fische fressen höchsten den Bewuchs (Algen etc.) oder Getier von den Pflanzenstengeln.

Schau dir mal meine Fischarten an, dann wirst du verstehen das ich nicht denke das es an den Fischen liegt. 
Kann es eher sein das deine Pflanzen irgendwelche Nährstoffe fehlen oder die Wasserwerte ihnen nicht zusagen (Härte, PH-Wert etc) ? Sie deshalb welken und von den Fischen verspeisst werden ?

Als Sauerstoffspender kann ich dir __ Hornblatt empfehlen, da gehen die Fische auch nicht bei.

Bei mir breitet es sich allerdings ab dem 2. Winter explosionsartig aus, sodass ich mir bei Gelegenheit ein Schlauchboot (als Tauchbasis) hole und einige m² von ihnen befreien muss.

Axel


----------



## kleinefische (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Axel,
die Pflanzen haben gar keine Zeit zu welken Ich habe unter anderem ein __ Tausendblatt in den Teich gesetzt. Innerhalb von ein paar Tagen hatten meine kleinen Lieblinge immer mehr Äste abgerissen (schwammen dann an der Oberfläche) und nach etwa 8 Tagen war die Pflanze dann ganz verschwunden. Eine Unterwassenpflanze, die auch sehr schnell gewachsen ist hat mit  ein paar Ausläufern die Oberfläche erreicht. Alle Pflanzenteile, die nicht mehr unter Wasser sind, bleiben grün. Ich habe die Seerose auch schon nach Schädlingen abgesucht- aber Fehlanzeige.
__ Hornblatt habe ich allerdings noch nicht im Teich. Werde ich sicher versuchen.
Vielen Dank schonmal für diesen Tipp.
Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Servus Sabine

Wie Axel schon angemerkt, die Wasserwerte .......

Kannst uns deinen Teich einmal zeigen , denn Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte .....

Würde jetzt aus dem Bauchraus sagen, da liegt ein Fehlverhalten deiner Fische vor ... es stimmt irgend etwas nicht.


----------



## kleinefische (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Helmut,
anbei Fotos von heute Nachmittag. 

 

 
Auf dem letzten Bild kann man vielleicht erkennen, wie gut sich die Pflanze ÜBER Wasser entwickelt hat. Unter Wasser gibt es nur noch die blanken Stiele.

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass die fische gefüttert werden.
Viele Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo,

wenn __ Tausendblatt alias __ Papageienfeder die Oberfläche erreicht gehen die Unterwasserblätter zurück und werden braun.

Alles was aus dem Wasser schaut ist dann noch Grün und wächst weiter.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Servus Sabine

Letztes Bild:
Das ist eine __ Papageienfeder (Myriophyllum aquaticum).
Bei dieser Pflanze bleiben nur die überwasserliegenden Teile grün ...
Unterwasser bleiben nur die Stengel ....

Also die haben deine Fische sicher nicht angeknabbert ....


----------



## kleinefische (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

oops
Ich hab es gerde gegoogelt- ihr habt recht. Aber was ist dann mit den anderen Pflanzen...

Die Seerose treibt immer wieder völlig intakte Blätter aus. Man kann dann beobachten, wie die Fische immer wieder von unten an die Blätter gehen. Nach ein paar Tagen werden die Blätter braun. Schädlinge habe ich keine gefunden. 
Welcher Wasserwert ist denn maßgebend für das Pflanzenwachstum?
Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Redlisch (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*



kleinefische schrieb:


> oops
> Ich hab es gerde gegoogelt- ihr habt recht. Aber was ist dann mit den anderen Pflanzen...
> 
> Die Seerose treibt immer wieder völlig intakte Blätter aus. Man kann dann beobachten, wie die Fische immer wieder von unten an die Blätter gehen. Nach ein paar Tagen werden die Blätter braun. Schädlinge habe ich keine gefunden.
> ...



Hast du einen Düngerkegel (Langzeitdünger) unter die Seerose gepackt ?

Die Fische knabbern nur die kleinen Algen von den Blättern/Stengeln, aber nicht die Seerose an.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Bei der Seerose könnte es sich um eine Rhizomfäulniss handeln.

Das Rhizom wurde beschädigt und genau dort setzt dann ein Fäulniprozess ein und schädigt die Pflanze.

Nimm sie wieder aus dem Teich, wasche sachte die Wurzeln ab, bis sie kahl sind. Wenn dort nur mehr ein schleimiges etwas ist, entferne dieses bis das Rhizom wieder weiß erscheint. Danach setzte Sie in ein Lehm/Kies-Gemisch und bringe sie auf Etappen auf die angegebene Tiefe.

Ja und die "guten" meißt roten Blätter drann lassen, die braunen kannst entfernen.


----------



## kleinefische (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo und schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps !! Ich werde die Seerose "behandeln" und hoffe, dass sie dann richtig wächst. Ebenso __ Hornkraut einsetzen.

Melde mich, falls alles nichts hilft!
Grüße von hier
Sabine


----------



## Bebel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Sabine

In meinem Teich werden auch einige Pflanzenarten von den Fischen gefressen, insbesondere __ Wasserpest und __ Nadelkraut werden regelmäßig geplündert bzw. auch gerne mal mutwillig zerpflückt um an irgendwelches Getier zu gelangen was sich darunter versteckt.

Bei anderen Pflanzen gibt es da weniger Probleme, besonders das __ Hornblatt als Unterwasserpflanze wird bisher tatsächlich weder von den __ Schnecken noch von den Fischen angerührt.

Könnten bei Dir eventuell auch Schnecken die Übeltäter sein? 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## andreas w. (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

hi sabine,

kannst du einen drahtkob oder etwas ähnliches um und über deine seerosen stellen? die drahtmaschen müssen halt so groß sein, dass deine fische nicht durchpassen.

zuvor probier aber die von helmut beschriebenen rhizome aus. kann dann schon die lösung deines problemes sein.

gruß und viel glück.


----------



## kleinefische (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine
> 
> In meinem Teich werden auch einige Pflanzenarten von den Fischen gefressen, insbesondere __ Wasserpest und __ Nadelkraut werden regelmäßig geplündert bzw. auch gerne mal mutwillig zerpflückt um an irgendwelches Getier zu gelangen was sich darunter versteckt.
> 
> ...




Hallo Bebel,
Schnecken sind weder an der Seerose, noch an anderen Pflanzen zu entdecken. Im Moment hat die Seerose noch ein Blatt:? das auch noch ganz fit aussieht. Ich werde mir jetzt noch den richtigen Dünger besorgen, und das gute Stück dann umpflanzen.
Bin aber echt froh, dass meine Fische offensichtlich nicht die einzigen sind, die sich in ihrem Teich schlecht benehmen
Gruß Sabine


----------



## kleinefische (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*



andreas w. schrieb:


> hi sabine,
> 
> kannst du einen drahtkob oder etwas ähnliches um und über deine seerosen stellen? die drahtmaschen müssen halt so groß sein, dass deine fische nicht durchpassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andreas, 
so ein Schutz für die Seerose hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich werde aber ersteinmal umpflanzen und düngen. Wenn sich dann nichts Positives tut, muss ich die Rose wohl doch "einsperren"
Viele Grüße
sabine


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*



> kannst du einen drahtkob oder etwas ähnliches um und über deine seerosen stellen? die drahtmaschen müssen halt so groß sein, dass deine fische nicht durchpassen.



Draht im Fischteich =Verletzungsrisiko


----------



## andreas w. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

ja nee iss klar.:smoki

das ganze sollte nur eine "reservelösung" sein. die fische müssen irgendwann mal lernen, dass die pflanzen nicht nur zum fressen da sind, sondern noch einen anderen zweck haben.

ausserdem glaube ich, bekommen die rosenblätter klaustrophobie in einem drahtkorb (natürlich ohne scharfe und spitze stellen). die müssen ja durch die maschen raus, ohne dass die fische reinkommen.

also keine angst - wenn sowas wirklich benutzt wird, dann sollte es nur für eine gewisse zeit sein.


----------



## kleinefische (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

So.... auch das letzte Blatt ist jetzt perdue
Ich habe die Rose mittlerweile umgetopft in Sand und Lehm. Dünger war hier leider nicht zu bekommen. Aber vielleicht geht es auch so.
Bei einem Schutz für die Seerose hatte ich mir auch keinen Korb gedacht, sondern- da ja hauptsächlich die Blätter angeknabbert werden, irgendwie eine flache Scheibe, die (bissfest) unter dem Seerosenblatt schwimmt. 
Muss ich mir noch überlegen, welches Material geeignet ist. Ist im Moment aber nicht nötig, weil die Gute gerade ihr letztes Blatt verloren hat. Ein Neues ist auf dem Weg.
Grüsse von hier und ein sonniges Wochenende
Sabine


----------



## kleinefische (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Habe das letzte Blatt mal fotografiert.
Schaut mal.....
Sabine


----------



## andreas w. (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

hi sabine,

du bist wirklich gaaaanz sich er, dass das deine fische sind?

nicht, dass ich dir nicht glauben würde, aber ich würde da auch mehr auf __ schnecken oder sowas tippen. aber wennn du es sagst....

ist es vielleicht eine idee, je nachdem wie tief die rosen stehen, quasi ein "rohr" senkrecht drumherum zu stellen. 

nicht dass das wieder falsch verstanden wird - kein geschlossenes rohr. man kann (hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht) aus putzergewebe, ich weiss nicht, wie es heisst - wir sagen "gitex", oder einfach gewebe dazu - eine runde säule formen. die enden einfach mit draht oder schnur verbinden. das gewebe ist ein kunststoff geflecht und auch recht stabil. 

hat den riesenvorteil, ist durch das gittergeflecht wasserdurchlässig und kleinsttierchen können dran, aber deine gefrässigen fische haben kene chance

den gewebekorb/ -rohr kanst du drumlassen, bis mehrere blätter dran sind und dann wird das funktionieren


----------



## kleinefische (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Andreas,
ich hatte die Seerose ja jetzt zum Umtopfen herausgenommen. Es waren tatsächlich keinerlei Schädllinge an der Pflanze. Keine __ Schnecken, __ Würmer oder Läuse.
Schnecken würden,denke ich, auch nicht unbedingt am Blätterrand fressen.
Ich werde das nächst Blatt das an die Oberfläche kommt (wird erst dann geschädigt) versuchen irgendwie zu schützen.
Schönes Wochenende
Sabine


----------



## Sigridkira (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Sabine,
kannst Du die Seerose nicht zur Beobachtung in einem Mörteleimer oder Weinfass unterbringen, und 3-4 Wochen warten. Falls die Blätter dann auch so angeknappert aussehen, sind es nicht deine Fische. 
LG Sigrid


----------



## kleinefische (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Sigrid,
so blöd das auch klingt- aber daran habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht
Das werde ich jetzt auch machen, denn obwohl ich heute nachmittag wieder gesehen habe wie die kleinen Monster an der Rose waren, hat die Pflanze dann wenigstens mal die Chance sich zu erholen !!
Danke für den Tipp- Rettung für "Rosi"
Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Wenn Fische Hunger haben, dann gehen sie an alles. Ich hab letzte Woche ein Klemmbrett mit ein paar Notizen auf den Beckenrand gelegt (da waren die Stellplätze der tropischen Seerosen verzeichnet). Weil ich zu irgendetwas anderem gerufen wurde, habe ich das Klemmbrett dort liegen lassen und prompt vergessen. Der Wind hat dann mit den Blättern gespielt, sie umgeschlagen und dann sind sie ins Wasser gehangen. Als mir das Klemmbrett wieder einfiel, hatten die Fische alle Blätter bis knapp oberhalb der Wasserlinie abgefressen.


----------



## kleinefische (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

Hallo Werner, 
 ähnlich wie Ziegen. Dass sie sogar Papier fressen ....
Hungrig sind die kleinen Monster glaube ich nicht . Sie werden regelmäßig gefüttert. Sind beim Fressen auch nicht besonders gierig. 
Die Seerose habe ich jetzt in einen großen Eimer umgesiedelt. Ich bin jetzt sehr neugierig, ob die Blätter heil bleiben. 
Grüße
Sabine


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

__ Laichkraut scheint auch recht gut zu schmecken...

Hatte am Samstag 2 schicke Laichkräuter von Werner gepflanzt, heute Abend war eines davon gerade noch 5 cm hoch.

Ich überlege noch, welcher unserer Neuzugänge von gestern dafür auf den Grill kommt, die 4 __ Shubunkin oder der Schwarm Elritzen....2 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kleinefische (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fische fressen Pflanzen kahl*

@Joerg K

__ Shubunkin habe ich auch, allerdings beobachte ich immer wieder die Goldfische, bei ihrem zerstörerischen Werk.
Wenn du eine Lösung gefunden hast, lass sie mich wissen...:gdaumen
LG Sabine


----------



## Orfen (24. Mai 2022)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, allerdings habe ich Goldorfen im Teich. Die Seerosen treiben aus und wenn das Blatt an der Wasseroberfläche ist schwimmt es am nächsten Tag frei im Teich herum und dann ist es weg. Jetzt gebe ich jeden Tag ein Salatblatt in den Teich aber die Pflanzen werden trotzdem gefressen. Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich gar keine mehr und die wären doch wichtig!


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2022)

Moin und herzlich willkommen Uschi  @Orfen .
Zu deinem Besatz und deiner Teich Größe verkneife ich mir mal jeden Kommentar. 
Zu deinen Orfen / __ Aland , die fressen am liebsten frisches Getier und weniger Salat. Daher vermute ich mal das sie bei dir an Seerosenkäferlarven und der gleichen ihren Hunger stillen. 
Was dann auch wieder das abfressen der Blätter bis zum vollständigen Verzehr durch die Larven und co. erklären würde. 
Aber wie so oft erzählen Bilder mehr als 1000 Worte. Es wäre also schön wenn du uns mit selbigen beglückt. Dazu bitte auch die Unterseite der Blätter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2022)

Hi Uschi,

wie  Rene schon schrieb. Der __ Aland frißt lieber Insekten, Insektenlarven, __ Würmer, Fischbrut/Jungfische, Krebstiere und kleinere __ Schnecken. Wenn er doch mal "Salat" fressen will  knabbert er wie die meißen heimischen Fische  an weichblättrigen Unterwasserpflanzen oder __ Wasserlinsen. Seerosenlaub frißt nur ein Fisch in unserer Natur, der asiatische __ weißer Amur (__ Graskarpfen)

es gibt aber auch andere Viecher die Seerosenblätter kappen. Diverse Insektenlarven die sich von Wasserpflanzen ernähren z.B. verschiedene Köcherfliegenlarven, die schon angesprochenen __ Seerosenblattkäfer, div. rote Mückenlarven oder auch große Spitzschlammschnecken raspeln mitunter die fischen Blattstiele durch wenn sie nicht genug anders Futter vorfinden (war vor 32 Jahren in meinen allerersten Teich ein Problem)

MfG Frank


----------

